# Help deciding on a dogfood



## talon (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi I am new here and really hoping someone could help.

I have 4 dogs varying sizes...a corgi/dachsund 14...lab/pit 7...boston/minpin 3 and a husky/shepherd 12. 

Needless to say feeding gets expensive. My lab is very very picky with food and the only type I have found that she will eat happily is Costco brand. They all seem to do well on it actually but I would like to find a better quality kibble with good protein and high fiber that is affordable. any ideas?

I was feeding Eagle Pack but they all put on weight with it and they didn't like it much. I have also tried Blue Buffalo, which they liked, but 2 of them kept getting clogged anal glands.....any help would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm always going to recommend Acana by Champion who also makes Orijen. I feel it is one of the best foods out there that most dogs feel is very palatable. We use to have a member here who fed this but was also concerned about not enough fiber in his older dogs diet and he added canned green beans to his kibble.


----------



## talon (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks
Where do you buy Acana? I also give them a tsp of tuna with some green beans with every meal.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Go to Champion Petfoods | Home and look for a store locater or if you have any higher end boutique type pet stores.


----------



## talon (Feb 2, 2011)

and of course they don't sell it any where near me! Darn...thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Its going to be trial and error. If you're more concerned about whether they like the taste, its a good idea to email the companies and request samples and/or coupons. 

Taste of the wild is pretty affordable and most dogs seem to like it. 
You can get it off this site for only $27 for 30 lbs (regular store price is $42)

They have 3 formulas, but high prarie and wetlands are the best ones due to higher meat content. 

http://www.petcarerx.com/pcrx/productpages/product.aspx?pid=18497&k=Taste Of The Wild Hi Prairie with Roasted Bison and Venison

http://www.petcarerx.com/pcrx/productpages/product.aspx?pid=18495&k=Taste Of The Wild Wetlands Canine with Roasted Wild Fowl

When you go to "my cart", enter code: VIS123 for additional $10 off, and the shipping is free(for orders $35 or more)


----------



## talon (Feb 2, 2011)

great thanks again for the advice...I used the promo code and ordered a bag of the taste of the wild....it says it is manufactured by Diamond...the same people that make kirkland...so i wonder how big of a difference there is in the quality of the 2.


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

talon said:


> great thanks again for the advice...I used the promo code and ordered a bag of the taste of the wild....it says it is manufactured by Diamond...the same people that make kirkland...so i wonder how big of a difference there is in the quality of the 2.


I wish I would have seen this post sooner. I would have told you to go to Costco and buy Nature's Domain or Pelican Bay, depending on where you are located in the U.S. it's almost the exact same food as Taste of the Wild. But it's only available in the fish formula. Still a decent food for the price, especially if you're feeding multiple animals. The Nature's Domain comes in a 35 lb. bag for $30, or maybe it's a 30 lb. bag for $35. Either way, pretty inexpensive for a farily decent grain free food. 

I feed Taste of the Wild, Acana, and Orijen.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

I have limited experience with grain free, higher protein kibbles (haven't tried Orijen, Acana or TOTW) but we've been happy with Canidae All Life Stages, especially for the price. We've always liked Canidae, having fed it to two different dogs over a number of years, old formula and new. Compared to the grain inclusive kibbles we've fed, the stools on Canidae grain free seem to extra good.


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

Louie was on Canidae ALS a few years ago, but during the formula change he developed nasty orange diarrhea and was violently ill. After that, we ditched the Canidae and never tried it again. But, having said that, I know lots of people that still use the Canidae with no issues. So not trying to sway you to switch -- if it ain't broke, don't fix it! My dogs do amazing on their diet. Shiny coats, nice small firm stools.. couldn't be happier!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Unosmom- you know where all the good deals are! I think I'm gonna order cat food from there. Thanks!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Glad I could help 

Talon- costco's kirkland brand is not grain free, while Totw is, thats the main difference,I also think totw has multiple combined protein sources, while kirkland has them seperately(chicken or lamb).


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Do you know when that coupon code expires?


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> Do you know when that coupon code expires?


I think it's good for the month.


----------



## talon (Feb 2, 2011)

I think I am going to try that rotation diet I have been reading about. My dogs do sick of their food pretty quick...mainly Daisy so finicky (kirkland is the only one I have found that she gobbles up and doesn't turn her nose to). Being that I feed 4 pups, food gets pretty expensive so I think I am going to do the Kirkland and the TOTW. they do fine when I change their food...surprisingly all of them do.

I live in Billings, MT and TOTW sells for around 50.00/ 30lb bags...ouch! I did order using the coupon....now if I could get a coupon for every order I would be set! LOL


----------

